# I'm in need of a rat cage. Unexepted 12 baby rats!



## emo_rat.lover (Jan 5, 2008)

I recently got a pet rat for christmas, and turns out she was pregnet when I got her! I had no idea! So now I have a mother rat and 12 very noisey pups. Now I need a anouther cage so when the day comes to seprate the girls from the boys I will be able to swiftly! Also my current cage is small so i need a new one any ways. :[[[[[[[[[ so please help!


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

Haha, were in the same boat! I got two girls for Christmas and 1 was pregnant. She gave birth this morning to 13 noisy squirming bubs. Good luck on the cage serach, try checking local pet stores for larger cages or tanks.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I can understand the need of a bigger cage but avoid glass tanks.

I would start lining up potential homes right away. There is a section here for you to do so... that way when they reach that age to be separated they can just move straight to their new homes. 

Be sure to post info here because even if the readers here don't want any they can ask around & see if they know of anyone wanting babies. Anyone who knows anything about rat babies knows it is so much better to have hand raised babies as opposed to shy pet store babies.

Post pictures of Mom as soon as you can & give the babies a good week in order to show what their markings will be like & posts lots of pictures. People will grab them up when they fall for the cuteness factor of squiggly babies.

Good luck

I have some suggestions about temporary cages that are rather inexpensive if you want to learn about them. I think we have several threads on here about how to create a great nursery for mom & babies out of a plastic storage bin. I have a few of these just in case of QT needs, rescuing a preggers Mom or whatever.


----------

